# My chili is lacking in something. Not sure why.



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

It just doesn't taste as-- well, TASTY-- as other people's, and I don't know why. Here's what's in it:
ground beef
hot peppers
sweet peppers
onions
garlic
(sometimes sweet corn, black beans, or both)
cumin
coriander
cayenne powder
tomatoes
tomato paste

And it just tastes sort of THIN. Not the texture of it-- it's nice and thick. That's not it-- the taste is thin. Even if I add MORE of all the spices and seasonings, it still doesn't taste as full-bodied as I've had at other people's houses.

Is there some crucial ingredient I'm missing?

Would you be willing to share your chili recipe?


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I use blended chili powder along with the other spices you listed


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

No chili powder? W/O chili, i imagine it wouldnt taste quite right.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

we use chili powder as well.

also, I presume your using salt, but ya know, just have to check that you are useing enough. beans take a lot of salt to taste great. Also, adding a little red wine vinegar.


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
No chili powder? W/O chili, i imagine it wouldnt taste quite right.

Yup...


----------



## nettlesoup (Feb 3, 2009)

How about some paprika, and I usually add some worcestershire sauce for a little extra flavour.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

yup, chili powder! I also looooove chipotle powder. A little goes a long way!

I add peanut butter sometimes and mustard others. Gives a sweetness or savoriness.

I make mine really thick so I don't add a lot of liquid. Just a big can of diced tomatoes, no paste or sauce.....

And it always tastes better the next day so make it ahead!


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

I can think of a few things.

First, try sauteing your veggies in some kind of fat before you add any meat or liquids. Once they've cooked a little, add in your spices. Like others mentioned, you might want to add some chili powder - at least 2 heaping tablespoons per pound of meat. Oregano is good too. Saute the veggies and spices together until they look good. Then add in the meat. By the time it's browned you should have some brown stuff on the bottom of your pot. Add in a good splash of red wine and scrape up all the brown stuff. This will give you tons of extra flavor/body! Only at this point should you add the tomatoes/beans/liquids and then make sure it simmers for at least 45 min to an hour. Any less and the flavors won't develop fully.

Taste it with 15 min to go and if it still tastes lacking, try adding something with umami. Worcestershire sauce or soy sauce are good bets.


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

I add beer and ground chipotle pepper.

I am wondering about all the posts recommending chili powder--aren't the spices she's using already what makes up chili powder?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madskye* 
I am wondering about all the posts recommending chili powder--aren't the spices she's using already what makes up chili powder?

Nope. She has no chiles listed. Dried, ground chiles of any kind. The easiest place to find them is chili powder, but ground ancho or any number of others would work. The other big ingredients in chili powder are usually garlic and oregano.

Personally, i also add worcestershire, cinnamon, cocoa and chipotle, but thats personal preference. Since you say it doesnt taste right, the first thing i would do is add a hefty amt of chili powder. After that you can tweak it, but i bet thats whats missing, assuming your ingredient list is accurate.


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

A dash of cinnamon, and lots of chili powder. You can get mild or spicy.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

I would add chili powder, oregano and beef/chicken broth, depending on your ground meat of choice.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Well she does have cayenne, that is a chile. I think that chili powder has paprika in it along with other chiles and spices


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
Well she does have cayenne, that is a chile. I think that chili powder has paprika in it along with other chiles and spices

Cayenne is all heat and no flavor though. I looked up a recipe to make your own chili powder, and it called for Ancho and New Mexico chiles as the main bulk of the mix.

Personally, i also add a can of roasted green chiles to mine.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Personally, i also add a can of roasted green chiles to mine.

Sounds delicious!


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

This is my go-to chili recipe:
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/The-Ult...li/Detail.aspx

And this one is a little different but outstanding:
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Jamaica...li/Detail.aspx

I go crazy with fresh cilantro on my chili, and DH likes a little sour cream, shredded cheese, and sriracha sauce on his!

I agree it sounds like you are missing the chili powder. I bet that will make a big difference! And how are you making it? I make mine in the crock pot, so it simmers for hours before we eat. I love that it's football season again and we make chili every weekend!

ETA: We sometimes put our chili over white rice for a different taste. YUM!


----------



## kwilki8 (May 24, 2005)

I add some cocoa powder and allspice to mine. I can't wait to make chili!


----------



## StrongBeliever (Apr 24, 2007)

You absolutely have to add some chili powder! That is what makes is chili, silly.







I think the chili powder that I use(bought in bulk from the health food store) is just pure ground chili peppers(of various varieties, I am sure). It is a dark brick red, has a warm and smokey scent and it is very very flavorful, without a ton of heat. In fact, I think a really good chili powder can be used *generously* to impart color, body, and of course flavor without imparting any "spiciness". Just warmth. I get my "spicy" in there with chipotle chili powder or red pepper flakes.

Another hint... I like to use a few tablespoons of molasses or brown sugar. The sweetness really helps highlight all of the other flavors, bringing them together happily, without making it "baked beany" or anything.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
garlic
cumin
coriander
cayenne powder

For those who are saying that she doesn't have chili powder in it, these 4 ingredients are the main components of chili powder. I think too many people think that chili powder is a spice, when as a pp mentioned, it's actually a blend of spices.

OP - you are not missing chili powder because you're just putting in the ingredients of chili powder instead of paying a premium to have some factory blend them for you. I disagree that cayenne is all heat and no flavor, but you might try a powder from a different chile, such as ancho or anaheim. We really taste the flavor of cayenne in our dishes, but that could be a personal thing. A milder chile powder might be a good idea.

Coffee, strongly brewed, gives chili a good flavor as does cocoa, as a pp mentioned.

I would add dried oregano, mexican oregano if you can, which is another component of chili powder.

Make sure you salt every layer as you are building them. Salt the veg when you are sauteing them, salt the meat when you are searing it, etc.

For the most part, though, you have all that you need. Maybe you need to see if your spices have gone stale due to age. Make sure everything you are using is fresh and your meat is a good meat/fat ratio (80/20 being the best IMO).

The other thing is .... how long are you cooking it and are you developing the flavors of the meat and veg? Make sure you REALLY brown your beef and get some good caramelization on your veg.

I've won a few chili contests and these are keys to making an award-winning good chili.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

If it is too thin you add a can of refried beans. That will help thicken it up. Also, try simmering with the lid off or part way off to let some of the moisture escape.

My chili is:

Lean Ground Turkey
Kidney Beans (from dried beans)
Onion
Garlic
Ground Cumin
Chili Powder
Chopped hot peppers like jalapenos
Canned Tomatoes (chopped)
Water (but not alot! I kind of eyeball it on how much to add. I can always add more, but it is hard to take away.)

Sometimes I will add a salsa like Habenero and Lime salsa from Trader Joes.

But like Velochic said, Chili powder is a combination of spices. Not a **** by itself.

OP - Does it need salt?


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

I add dark chocolate chips to mine! It gives it sort of a molé flavor. Adds a lot of depth.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Mine is pretty much like yours, but I add paprika. I've never added chilli powder. I have this thing against premixed spice combos







lol.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Do you add salt? I see the others noted that. When I started cooking, I was unaware of the importance of salt, I'd been so ingrained with the anti-salt propaganda (right or wrong).

When I started using it, wow.









I don't use chili powder at all. I only use single spices. A few cloves and cinnamon wouldn't hurt but they're not going to give it that TASTE that salt will.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I've been avoiding premixed chili powder, because it almost always has an additive to prevent it from caking. I have ulcerative colitis, and I have unpredictable reactions sometimes to these little "inert" ingredients. I was thinking that my hot peppers would substitute for it. They're either fresh, or home-dried, depending on the season. But I'll try and see if I can find one that I can tolerate.

I like the worcestershire suggestion--- what's in there is some sweetener, and vinegar. I think those might be the missing pieces. I'm gonna try that. I won't do worcestershire-- I'm pretty sure that has additives-- but I can do some brown sugar and some vinegar.

I can't do cinnamon-- DD2 has an allergic reaction to it.

I do add salt-- I forgot to list that.

I do brown the meat well, but I haven't paid much attention to carmelization of the veg--- I'm going to try that. I think that might deal with the need for sweetener, so I can just add vinegar.

Do you think the type of fat makes a difference? My meat is grass-fed, so it's fairly lean. I've been using either olive oil, or palm oil.

Thank you for all the suggestions. So many things to try!


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Try that oregano. Two teaspoons of dried oregano. And beef broth, not water. Or a bottle of beer and enough broth to cover.

I've been using the same recipe from Food & Wine magazine for 13 years now.

Many brands of chili powder do not have anti-caking additives. I'd shop around.

Or, here's Alton Brown's recipe:

Alton Brown's Chili Powder

Even better, here's what Rick Bayless says:

Quote:

If you mean 'chili powder' as in powder for making a big pot of chili, then I'll tell you that for every 1/4 cup of pure powdered chile (try a combination of ancho, New Mexico (or the spicier guajillo) and a little chipotle) add 4 teaspoons salt, 1 to 2 teaspoons sugar, 2 teaspoons crushed dried Mexican oregano, 1 teaspoon dried thyme, 1/2 to 1 teaspoon ground cumin and 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper. You can certainly play around with the herbs and spices to suit your own taste, but if you want mixture that carries the right amount of salt, use the "1/4 cup ground chile to 4 teaspoons salt" ratio. The sugar adds a nice balance to the natural bitterness in the ground chile. Without the cumin, I use this mixture as the dry rub on steaks and ribs, and to add to barbeque sauce.
He also says if he's going to use it within a few weeks, he'll mince 2 cloves of garlic (he's not a fan of dried garlic), mix them in and store the mixture in the refrigerator.


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
I've been avoiding premixed chili powder, because it almost always has an additive to prevent it from caking. I have ulcerative colitis, and I have unpredictable reactions sometimes to these little "inert" ingredients. I was thinking that my hot peppers would substitute for it. They're either fresh, or home-dried, depending on the season. But I'll try and see if I can find one that I can tolerate.

You can actually use just dried peppers for flavor if you have enough of them. Like this recipe for Texas Red: http://www.g6csy.net/chile/recipes/T...0Carne%202.txt It makes really great chili with not much more than meat and peppers (plus a little cumin and oregano)! I make this kind when I have enough time to deal with the dried chilis - I don't bother peeling them like the recipe says though.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I like to add worchestershire sauce. Gives it a good depth of flavor.


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

Agreed to sauteeing the onions, garlic, and fresh peppers in some kind of fat! I also add the spices to the cooking meat and veggies before I add the tomatoes. It brings out the flavor.

I put lots of fresh ground black pepper as well in my chili.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

I agree: you are missing chili powder. Not the pre-mixed spice blend, but ground chiles. I use ground ancho chili powder.

I use:
chili powder (several Tbsp)
mild paprika (1 Tbsp)
cayanne (1 tsp)
cumin (4 tsp)
garlic (1 Tbsp
oregano (1 Tbsp)

I also saute the onions in fat, browning them just slightly. If the chili needs a bit of perking up at the end I add just a bit of wine vinegar.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
For those who are saying that she doesn't have chili powder in it, these 4 ingredients are the main components of chili powder. I think too many people think that chili powder is a spice, when as a pp mentioned, it's actually a blend of spices.

I disagree that cayenne is all heat and no flavor, but you might try a powder from a different chile, such as ancho or anaheim. We really taste the flavor of cayenne in our dishes, but that could be a personal thing. A milder chile powder might be a good idea.

The main component in every chili powder I've ever gotten is chiles. I don't get the spicy kind. Yes, it has the other spices listed also usually, but without the dried chiles, you're not going to have that smokey flavor. You can buy dried chiles, roast them and grind them yourself. You'll just have to experiment to find how much to add. I'd go for the big red/black dry ones myself (there are several varieties and they're called different things in different areas). Each one has it's own flavor.

As for the cayenne - my entire pot of chili only gets 1/4 tsp of cayenne (to 2 lbs of meat). Because otherwise all the sour cream/cheese in the fridge isn't going to mitigate the burn. Any flavor it adds is nominal.

And for worcestershire sauce - I'd try some molasses, vinegar and anchovies if you can do those. That's actually the "secret" ingredient in worcestershire sauce.

These are the spices in my chili:
1 tablespoon Chili Powder
1 tablespoon Cumin
1 teaspoon Garlic Powder
1 teaspoon Thyme
1 teaspoon Tarragon
2 teaspoons Oregano
2 teaspoons Basil
½ teaspoon Cinnamon
½ teaspoon Cocoa
1 4 oz can Green Chiles,Chopped
1 tablespoon Worcestershire
½ teaspoon White Pepper
½ teaspoon Chipotle Powder
¼ teaspoon Cayenne

As for grass-fed beef, that's what I use. I start off the onions/garlic with a couple Tbs of CO and go from there and haven't really noticed a need for more fat.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I do...

1/2 ground beef 1/2 ground turkey
A lot of beans, I like using kidney, white and red beans to add color (or black..I usually use 3 kinds of beans)
2-3 Bell peppers, if different colors are on sale I like red, yellow or orange ones
4 or so Jalapenos, seeded (or I use fresnos, serranos, or poblanoes I love chilis







)
1 big onion
Beef broth
Tomatoes
Tomato sauce
Chili powder
Cumin
Paprika (smoked)
garlic
Pepper
oregano
cayenne
salt


----------



## luvmybaby333 (Nov 13, 2009)

I would say that chili powder, black pepper, and salt would be all you need to give those ingredients depth. Also, are you seasoning the meat while browning/ cooking it? I always heavily season ground beef (or turkey) before using it in a dish, otherwise it can cause whatever it's in to be a bit bland.

But really, regardless of whether or not you have fresh chilies in your chili, I think that a nice fine powder is necessary to evenly disperse the flavor among all the elements of your chili. Also, as other people mentioned, salt really brings out all the flavors and makes the whole thing *pop*, IMO.

I've made "flat" tasting chili before too. In every case I either: didn't put enough chili powder, didn't put enough salt, or forgot to use tomato paste in addition to my diced tomatoes. Anyway, I hope you're able to figure out what it is your missing! It's so frustrating to make a meal and not have it turn out the way you're expecting.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
The main component in every chili powder I've ever gotten is chiles. I don't get the spicy kind. Yes, it has the other spices listed also usually, but without the dried chiles, you're not going to have that smokey flavor. You can buy dried chiles, roast them and grind them yourself. You'll just have to experiment to find how much to add. I'd go for the big red/black dry ones myself (there are several varieties and they're called different things in different areas). Each one has it's own flavor.

As for the cayenne - my entire pot of chili only gets 1/4 tsp of cayenne (to 2 lbs of meat). Because otherwise all the sour cream/cheese in the fridge isn't going to mitigate the burn. Any flavor it adds is nominal.

Yes, what I was saying is the cayenne is a chile, and the powder of it is no different than say, ancho chile powder. It's just the most common chile powder on the shelf, also known as "red pepper" and what the red pepper flakes come from usually, but it can be too hot for some. We actually really like the flavor of it, but we eat a LOT of really spicy food and like the heat. It's just a difference of opinion because I don't think cayenne adds just nominal flavor. In fact, it's the main component in my berebere that I make for Dorowat and it really shines in that dish!

I think you've hit the nail on the head, though, about finding your own dry chiles that are your favorite and making the chil*e* powder yourself... then making chil*i* powder yourself. To me, paprika is more for color than flavor unless you use smoked paprika. Now THAT is a good addition to chili (soup or powder).


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I just wanted to add that, although I make my own now, for a while I REALLY liked the hot chili powder from Penzey's. This gives a really good flavor to chili soup (if you like it on the spicy side).


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree you need ground chili powder. The two I use are ground New Mexico chilis and also ancho chili powder. They don't have a lot of heat, but they give chili the flavor of, well, chili. I also add cumin, coriander, salt and pepper and the other ingredients you mentioned. Sometimes I like to add a little lime juice and sweet potatoes, for a caribbean take on chili.


----------



## sapientia (Apr 22, 2007)

I haven't read all the replies, sorry if this is a repeat: But I just made a really good pot of chili yesterday and what worked as a great thickener is cornemal Masa flour-mix a little with water to make a slurry paste (about a quarter of a cup for a big pot) and it thickened it great. Didn't effect the flavor, either.


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

Also make sure you have enough cumin in it. Cumin is a large component to the smell of chili, which affects the taste.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

Dried chili or chipotle and a bit of cocoa! yum. I find mine isn't as good unless it simmers at least a couple of hours for everything to blend. I also layer the spices - put some in the sauteeing veggies, some in the meat as it cooks, and then more in the pot when it's all mixed together. I also really like mushrooms in mine.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

I use an a**load of paprika as I tend not to make it hot because of the kiddo (we add heat later). The depth of the paprika seems to be good. If it's just for adults, then I would do chilli powder and paprika along with the other spices you mentioned. A tiny bit of cinnamon too.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redvlagrl* 
I use an a**load of paprika as I tend not to make it hot because of the kiddo (we add heat later). The depth of the paprika seems to be good. If it's just for adults, then I would do chilli powder and paprika along with the other spices you mentioned. A tiny bit of cinnamon too.

I can't do cinnamon. DD2 is allergic to it.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

I just grabbed my bag of Penzey's Medium Hot Chili Powder and the ingredients are:

sweet ancho chili pepper
cayenne red pepper
paprika
cumin
garlic
Mexican oregano

I have just recently made my first successful batch without using the chili powder. I grew tons of hot peppers this year and I smoked some. The fresh jalapenos and the chipotles along with garlic, salt, cumin, and oregano was enough for me. Of course, we enjoy spicy chili.


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

I skimmed the other responses, and don't think either mustard or red wine were mentioned. I sometimes add one or both of them.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

I have some suggestions that haven't been mentioned yet in addition to some that have.

First- toast all of your spices in a dry pan on medium heat until they smell toasted. Set them aside and add them in layers, some with the veggies, some with meat, some in the big pot with everything.

Use some broth, I personally use beef glacé, but if you have food allergies you will need to make your own broth. If the chili is too thin, simmering it without a cover for a few hrs will do the job to cook it down.

Use some whole peppers, do not cut them up, just wash them and throw them in stem and all. we like pablano, Serrano, and jalapeño. Add them when you add the liquid and let them simmer for an hour. Then take them out. If you want you can squeeze their juices out and add it to the chili, it depends on how much heat you want. We use one whole pepper per lb of ground beef.

We also use a couple of bay leaves.


----------



## just__angel (Sep 2, 2010)

Mine-

Charcoal grilled burger
Saute onions, pepperoni chunks, diced green peppers in a scant amount of oil.
I go pretty heavy onthe veggies.
TONS of garlic, salt, pepper, paprika, LOTS of cumin, parsely, oregeno, sage, chili powder or fresh chilis if I have them.
Plain tomato sauce, BBQ sauce, dash or 6 of worchester sauce, red kidney beans.
Think BBQ sauce is crucial for how we like ours.


----------



## Kelilah (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree with most of the previous suggestions, especially the one to saute your veggies and brown the meat before you add the tomatoes and liquid. It makes a world of difference.

I would also add any ONE of the following (just a splash should do):
Balsamic vinegar
Red wine
Coffee
Mustard
Chipotle (as a powder, or chop up a freshly-smoked pepper)

You might also just need more salt.

Good luck!


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

I make my chili differently than the most. I just roast (in the oven) a ton of fresh chilis--several pounds--mostly poblanos, but also some jalapeños and serranos. Whatever, really. I deseed and deskin the roasted peppers and puree the flesh with a bit of water. I add that to the browned meat and onions, along with cumin and maybe some dried chili powder (like cayenne or chipotle, not mixes). When I'm feeling lazy I used ground meat, but on a good day I'll take a roast and chop it into little cubes.

Men, especially, love my chili.

I bet adding some pureed roasted chilis to your recipe would give you the depth of flavor you're looking for.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

noobmom, that sounds amazing. I'm going to try it! I bet that would go great with a venison roast chili.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

What jumps out at me is the lack of chili powder (my chili powder says ground chilies, no other spices mentioned). And how long do you simmer it?

Here's my recipe (handed down from my mom; now used by my dd):

1 pound ground beef (27-30% fat; I've tried lean ground beef and/or ground turkey but don't like the results)
1 onion, diced
1 can tomato juice
1 T garlic powder
1 T sugar
1 T paprika
1 T pepper
1 T chili powder
1 can kidney beans (the original recipe calls for chili beans but I like kidney beans better), drained and rinsed.

Brown ground beef and onion together. Skim off excess fat. Add Tomato juice and spices. Simmer up to 2 hours. Do not cover; it will decrease almost in half. Add beans. Simmer until beans are heated.

You can add the beans with the tomato juice and spices, if you want. I usually only add half the amount of spices. I don't like it too spicy. I use a cast iron dutch oven from start to finish. It also adds flavor. Serve with shredded sharp cheddar cheese, sour cream, corn bread, Fritos, etc. Tossed mixed greens salad on the side (I use ranch dressing; dh and Dylan have their salads without dressing).


----------



## houseofblues (Apr 9, 2010)

I think it is really important to simmer your chili for at least an hour, preferably two in order to get that really rich flavor. If it starts to stick to the bottom of the pan, add a little water...


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Salt. And chili powder. I too heard too much anti-salt and had to learn from DH, who is a fabulous cook.

Also if you are doing a crock pot, DH tells me the reason my stuff doesn't taste like his is that most vegetables should be added toward the end, otherwise all the flavor cooks out.

so like if you are going to leave it all day, don't put in peppers, onion, garlic, all that kind of stuff till you come home and then turn it up and leave it for 30 min. or so.

he tells me this is why my pot roast in the crock pot is not the way I think it should be, I have given up on that and done it in the oven...


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

Maybe you need to see if your spices have gone stale due to age. Make sure everything you are using is fresh and your meat is a good meat/fat ratio (80/20 being the best IMO).

The other thing is .... how long are you cooking it and are you developing the flavors of the meat and veg?
These were the two things I was thinking also, that your spices might be too old or that perhaps you aren't simmering it long enough. When I my mom makes chili (I can't even do it justice, so I don't try) it's an all day thing. She starts it at like noon, but it's not ready to eat until like 6pm.

Oh, man I want some chili now!


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

I add smoked paprika, a bit of cinnamon or allspice, honey to bring out more of the other flavors, not enough for it to be "sweet", toasted and ground coriander and fennel seeds, and Mexican oregano. Also a nice bit of lime juice at the end to wake it up.


----------



## nicky85 (Jul 10, 2010)

I like to add onion powder when my food has that lacking taste.


----------



## EnchantedMamma (May 19, 2008)

*Yes, what I was saying is the cayenne is a chile, and the powder of it is no different than say, ancho chile powder.*

It's absolutely different from ancho and other chile powders. All chiles have different flavor profiles and vary wildly and widely in how they affect your chili.

Some are earthy, some mild, some sweet, some hot (some sharp, some warm), etc etc.

A good chili powder might blend several chile types.

Cayenne certainly does have a flavor, but it is not the bolder, rounder flavor that some of the other chiles like New Mexico and Anchos have.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicky85* 
I like to add onion powder when my food has that lacking taste.

Does your onion powder have an anti-caking agent added? I haven't found one that doesn't. My UC doesn't like the anti-caking stuff AT ALL.


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

OP - I don't see beans listed in your ingredients, other than "sometimes" black beans.

When I make chili, I use 1 can of kidney beans and 1 can of chickpeas (19 oz. cans) to 1 lb. of ground beef. I know chickpeas are unconventional but I've done my best to replicate someone else's recipe that I love. Another thing I add that isn't in your list is celery, and I never put garlic in. I use canned diced tomatoes, not fresh. I'm not sure if my chili is very good, but I like it.

Maybe the depth of flavour that you feel is missing isn't because of the ingredients but it could be the simmer time? How long are you cooking it for? I like to make my chili and have it on low in the slow-cooker all day, or on the stovetop for at least an hour.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

we always use kidney or red beans and my husband adds a little brown sugar. mine always tasted thin too until he did that. just a little, too much will make it sweet. also i dont use tomato paste. just fresh tomatoes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
It just doesn't taste as-- well, TASTY-- as other people's, and I don't know why. Here's what's in it:
ground beef
hot peppers
sweet peppers
onions
garlic
(sometimes sweet corn, black beans, or both)
cumin
coriander
cayenne powder
tomatoes
tomato paste

And it just tastes sort of THIN. Not the texture of it-- it's nice and thick. That's not it-- the taste is thin. Even if I add MORE of all the spices and seasonings, it still doesn't taste as full-bodied as I've had at other people's houses.

Is there some crucial ingredient I'm missing?

Would you be willing to share your chili recipe?


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks, all. I'm getting a lot of great suggestions. Some of them, unfortunately, I can't use. My disease doesn't like sugar, so sugar and/or sugar-containing condiments like Worcestershire sauce or barbecue sauce are out of the question. And I have a limited ability to digest beans-- I seem to do okay with some kinds, in moderation, but other kinds drive my UC crazy. Black beans are the ones I do best with. And DD2 is allergic to cinnamon.

I think my simmer time is fine-- about two or three hours on the stove or in the oven. And my spices are new and fresh, so that's fine.

But here's what I've tried-- roasting the chiles before chopping them added a lot of flavor. Adding vinegar and/or wine really helped a lot. And DH found some smoked chipotle powder that is marvelous, and has no additives. We mostly dry our own peppers here-- I have a magnificent variety from my gardens and my CSA. But a little bit of the powdered packaged stuff seems to help.


----------



## Thyme Mama (Sep 27, 2010)

i didn't read through all the replies, so maybe someone already mentioned this, but do you add sea salt? that would boost your chili's flavor 100-fold.









also, some black pepper in the bowl after the chili had been dished up (adding black pepper to cooking food will turn it into a highly indigestible substance, i learned this through research for my dh's UC).


----------



## Thyme Mama (Sep 27, 2010)

if you're up for it, please try this technique (amounts or specific ingredients don't matter, it's the technique that's the key!):

1. saute 1 whole onion (chopped of course!) in 1/4 cup butter or olive oil until tender, but not soft

2. add other veggies and beans (not tomatoes though) and allow to cook until tender, but not soft

3. salt veggies/bean until they taste good on their own (_very important!_)

4. add spices and ground beef and cook until ground beef is done (personally, i would cook beef in a separate pan, then add to veggie mix)

5. add tomatoes and broth (beef, chicken or veggie is fine)

6. simmer on low until chili is reduced to desired consistency, add extra salt if necessary

follow this technique, and i promise your chili won't taste "thin"! what i learned from "the art of simple food" is that you want to highly flavor the fat (oil or butter), so when it disperses through the soup, chili, stew etc., you have that deep, delicious flavor in every bite, even if the bite is only broth or sauce.









something i've learned about food, is that the technique and preparation have the greatest affect on the end product. it's not so much _what_ you put in your dish, but _how_ it's put in there that makes it something tasty or just so-so. that's my approach anyway!


----------

